# Magicshine MJ-872



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

I've been running two MJ-808's for the past year or so, which has been a good setup. The only thing I really didn't like about it is the lack of a flood beam. The MJ-808 is definitely a bright spot and throws a long distance, but it doesn't have a lot of spill...just enough. Trying to get both to overlap and create a large illuminated area in front of the bike is a challenge. Trying to keep them that way over rough terrain is even more of a challenge with the O-ring mounting system.

I looked at all the reviews of the Dinotte XML-3, MJ-872, MJ-808, and Gemini Xera, which all have a decently wide beam pattern and are around the $200 price point. The MJ-872 is around $150 with a 4.5mah battery and pumps out 1600 lumens with 4 Cree XPG LEDs. Geomangear.com offers this with their own battery pack made here in the USA, and also sells a 6.0Ah pack. Having been pleased with Geoman's customer service in the past, I decided to purchase the 872 with the 6.0Ah battery pack for $180.

I have to mention BikeEmpowerment.com here because they also offer the 872 at a very competitive price. But what I really was interested in was their solid aluminum mounting bracket for the handlebars. Below are my pics of the mount, the light, and some beam shots.

The mount:









Ground down areas make it fit the MJ-808 lighthead too:









MJ-872 Light with the included O-ring mount:









Just remove the O-ring mount screw, and transfer it to the solid mount:









Mounted up with the 6.0Ah pack on the top tube. It has a nice rubber backing and stayed right there even on some rough downhills:


















Size comparison to the 808. They are almost identical in diameter, but the 872 is longer.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Just a note about these pics. These were shot with my Canon Rebel XTi with f3.5, 3", and 200mm focal length. This makes the MJ808 look REALLY dim, but a longer exposure made the 872 just a big whiteout. So they are hard to compare, but you can at least see how much brighter the 872 is, and how it has a different beam pattern. Hopefully that helps.

Beam shot of 872 alone. Note that it has little throw, but a VERY wide and bright flood pattern. Perfect for a bar light.









808 alone on the helmet. Intense spot, not much spill but very long throw.









872 on the bars, 808 on the helmet. Very bright, with the helmet light aimed at the top of the flood center. On the fast downhills, I adjusted this to point about 50 feet down the trail.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

After just one ride, I have to say that I'm very pleased with this light setup. The lights compliment each other well, and put out more than enough light for any type of riding. It was about 60F during the ride, so obviously the light never overheated or even really got warm. At the end of my 1+ hour ride, it was just warm to the touch. The real test will be next summer when the temps in the evening are still upwards of 85F.

The solid mount is killer. I put it on the new light and attached it to the bike in under 5 minutes. It stayed exactly where I put it the entire ride, even on the rough downhill sections. It's a nice hefty aluminum unit too and should stand up to plenty of abuse. Only time will tell how the light and the mount will fare, but so far I give both products 5/5.


----------



## moggy82 (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice Write up, ive had my 872 for 9 months now, just upgraded to the clear optics a month back, much better. The mount looks good, however the electron mount at $3 is/was unbeatable in my (and most people really) book. 

I used the MJ-872 and a MJ-808 on the bars Weds night, perfect with a XML Magicopy on my head. 

I find i outrun the MJ-872 on its own, only just but adding the 808 and Y Splitter helped. Took a spare battery too but didnt need it. 

Heat wise the board on mine had very little thermal paste on, so it may be worth checking and redoing with some good quality thermal adhesive.


----------



## William_Cannon (May 5, 2009)

moggy82 said:


> Nice Write up, ive had my 872 for 9 months now, just upgraded to the clear optics a month back, much better. The mount looks good, however the electron mount at $3 is/was unbeatable in my (and most people really) book.
> 
> I used the MJ-872 and a MJ-808 on the bars Weds night, perfect with a XML Magicopy on my head.
> 
> ...


Can you direct me to the optic and bar mount you got for the 872?

I'm not sure if got a really good 808E, but it's halo dwarfs my 872. It's not quite as wide as the 872's, but I believe it's good enough for a bar light. Maybe I'll put the 872 on my hat and the 808E on the bars as an experiment.


----------



## mochodurazo (Nov 29, 2008)

its just increible how the throw starts in your front tire (872) and starts a hugh wide flood.

Rode a 6 mile loop with 5 friends, and all were amazed of the performance.

Great write up btw.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks! I'm pretty impressed with the intensity and size of the flood. There is no discernible spot or halo, and the edge of the beam is at least a 45 degree angle from the light head.


----------

